# Some pics from the top



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

I was doing a water change so I thought I would take some pics of my fish from the top of the tank...


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

i like that pic, the quality isnt that great but the point of view and pic in general is very nice...
you should submit it to the POTM


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Tank is 31 inches wide, caribe and piraya are 15 +inches..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: if frank see's this thread he will get hungry
those guy are fat as hell


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Outstanding monsters...


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

one more.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Front view, same fish!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

The big guy!!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Better pic.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Amazing p's and tidy pics,

















and they sure are chunky


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

chunks ahaha that what they are...sweet pictures.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Outstanding shoal you have there!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

You`ve got huge fish, man!!!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

als said:


> The big guy!!


 Cariba????

Very nice!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Im lost for words :rasp:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

als... YOUR A MAD MAN









insane fish


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Damn that big Caribe probably eats more in a meal than I do


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i love how the fish make the tank look like its only 18" wide. haha


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

Truely AWESOME pictures.








I always enjoys seeing monster size pygos.







I think Marco said it best when the fish make the tank look only 18" wide. Those fish ARE HUGE !


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

Am I the only one not seeing the pix. No pix, no red x, nothing....


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I can't see the pics either


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Nothing, am I am missing out !


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

I think we are talking 'The Emporers new clothes.....??'

Rich


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

I can't see


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

Sorry guys, I saw this post a lttle while back and didn't have time to reply. I couln't let this topic go without acknowledging how simply awesome these fish are. I'm sure if you do a search on the board member name "als" you'll get to see his collection.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

No see


----------

